# سؤال للشباب



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

*سؤال بيخطر على بالى دايما وبسأله لأى ولد :*

*ايه رايك ؟ تتجوز الاجنبيه ولا المصريه ؟*

*ممكن نخليها العربيه بشكل عام نظرا لوجود جنسيات متعددة فى المنتدى *

*دلوقتى الاتنين قدامك : الاجنبيه ولتكن امريكيه او انجليزيه وقدامك العربيه *

*تُفضل ايه بكل صراحه ؟*

*و أحب الفت نظرك لحاجه :*

** الاجنبيه سهله التعامل ( دماغها كبيره يعنى بتفهمك بسرعه)*
** متعاونه فى كل شئ ( مافيش حاجه اسمها ماليش دعوة مش هعمل انت الراجل )*
** ممكن تحل محلك فى اى ظرف ( مش قاعدة فى البيت وبس يعنى )*
** كشكل طبعا معروف ان الاجانب حلوين اوى .. موزز من الاخر يعنى*
** ألــــــــــــيفه ( وخد بالك من دى اوى :new6*

*دى المميزات اللى حاضره على دماغى دلوقتى *

*المهم تقلب على العربيه ونقول :*

** صعبه التعامل تماما ( متقلبه دائما)*
** متـــــــــمرده على كل وضع ( يعنى لو قولت شمال تقولك يمين حتى لو اليمين  فيه ضرر ليها المهم تتمرد وتثبت انوثتها المهدور حقها فى نظرها )*
** تنادى بتحرير جنسها دائما من تحكمات وسيطرات رجوليه مزعومه منها ( و اول موقف تقولها اتفضلى اثبتى كيانك او موقفك تقولك وانا مالى انت الراجل ):2:*
** عنيده لاتفه الاسباب *
** كشكل هى جميله جمال هادئ *

*المطلوب منك تقول من تُفضل فيهم وليه !!*

*بس ياريت تكون الاجابه  تحمل ما بداخلك فعلا *

*انا ردى جاهز من زمان بس هخليه للاخر علشان اثبت حاجه

طبعا اللى عنده مميزات او عيوب للاتنين يتفضل يضيف دون الخروج عن الموضوع او أتجاهه
*​


----------



## جيلان (21 مايو 2011)

اشمعنة الاجنبية قولت مميزاتها بس من غير عيوب
والعربية قولت عيوبها بس من غير مميزات
لا مش عدل ده بقى بتأثر على المشاركين انا اعترض ههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2011)

عاداتي وتقاليدي كراجل شرقي
متخلنيش ارضى الا ببنت شرقية

انا مش هعرف اشوف صديقها جون بيبوسها من خدها وهو بيسلم عليها 

اما بقية صفات البنت العربية ، فبصفات معينة تتخطاها

والجمال جمال الروح والطباع 
ياما جميلات بس من جوة قمة الارف

حلو السؤال يا بومبو
شكرا ليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
مش قولت علينا مسترجلين
يبقى ينفع نرد ولا لاء
ههههههههههههههه
اما نشوف ردودهم 
سؤال جميل وموضوع مهم
نحب نعرف الشباب بيفكر ازاي  وهيختار ايه
انا طبعا يهمني راي واحد  بس
يارب اشوف رئيو
ادعي معايا يا مارسلينو
ههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2011)

*انا عن نفسيتي اختار بنت بلدي *
*طبعها من طبعي *
*عاداتها من عاداتي *
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> عاداتي وتقاليدي كراجل شرقي
> متخلنيش ارضى الا ببنت شرقية
> 
> انا مش هعرف اشوف صديقها جون بيبوسها من خدها وهو بيسلم عليها
> ...



*الدنيا لسه بخير وشبابها عاقل اهووو:smil15:
*


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> اشمعنة الاجنبية قولت مميزاتها بس من غير عيوب
> والعربية قولت عيوبها بس من غير مميزات
> لا مش عدل ده بقى بتأثر على المشاركين انا اعترض ههههههههه




*هنــــــــــاك هدف :t17:
*​


----------



## girgis2 (21 مايو 2011)

*أنا شايف ان المصرية أو العربية (الشرقية) أكثر تفهماااا لي وأكثر احتمالاااا وصبرااا على تحمل المشاكل عن الأجنبية

تحية كبيرة لبنت بلدي الأصيلة الجدعة المحبوبة 
*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

المصرية بكل جدارة ( سهلة التفاهم - بتقدر العشرة وبتقدر جوزها - نفس التفكير - مخلصة بشكل اكبر لبيتها وجوزها - بالنسبة للموز فعلى فكرة العربية جامدة وموز برضه ومش كل حاجة الجمال برضه يعني اهم حاجة تكون بنت المسيح وبتعمل بوصاياه العشرة وبتروح الكنيسة باستمرار والكنيسة جزء من حياتها ميتجازئش - اهم من كدا انتى مسمعتيش عن ( شجع منتج بلدك ههه ) لا بجد البنت العربية وخصوصا المصرية ملهاش حل من الاخر


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

وايه اليفة دي هوا انا هاتجوز كلبة !! هههه دي انسانة والعربية والمصرية اليفة بقا على فكرة لو تفهمها صح وتعاملها صح بس للاسف اكتر من نص الرجالة انتوا عارفين هما عايزين ايه !! فتبقي متوحشة حبتين بس لو لقت الزوج الى يحتويها ويفهمها قبل ما تتكلم ويعاملها صح هتبقي اليفة اووووي وهتبقي خاتم فى صباعه من الاخر 

ومتنسيش ان الزواج ابدي والاجنبية فى اى لحظة هاطلق منها ( ما انا مضمنش برضه ) فمش هخاطر بمحاولة وارجع اندم فى الاخر


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> عاداتي وتقاليدي كراجل شرقي
> متخلنيش ارضى الا ببنت شرقية
> 
> انا مش هعرف اشوف صديقها جون بيبوسها من خدها وهو بيسلم عليها
> ...




*أجابه جميله ومثاليه وتعجب اى بنت بالرغم انى كنت ممكن اصعب السؤال واقولك
الاجنبيه هنا فى بلدك يعنى هتمشى على عاداتك وتقاليدك انت 

يعنى الاختيار هيكون على اساس الشخصيه .. بس ماشى
نتابع
*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 مايو 2011)

*متابعة لأراء الشباب 
موضوع حلوووو يا مارو ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 مايو 2011)

* الصراحة امرى لله وانا مغمض عيونى وكاتم الانف  طبعا العربية اة نعم هى ست تخنق بمعنى الكلمة 
 لكن اخلاق الاجنبية  لاتكون مع اخلاق الراجل الشرقى بصفة عامة  ولما تزوج اجنبية طبعا لازم تعمل حساب شخص تانى مشارك معاك  اة نعم مش كل الحالات كدة لكن الاغلبية  طبعا الشخص دة  هو ( الصديق ) طبعا المفروض  هتزوج اجنبية ومعها صديقها لو تقبل كدة وتستحمل دة  اتزوج اجنبية.  فامرك لله واتزوج عربية وانتم معصوم  العين والانف والاذن  علشان تقدر تعيش معها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أجابه جميله ومثاليه وتعجب اى بنت بالرغم انى كنت ممكن اصعب السؤال واقولك
> الاجنبيه هنا فى بلدك يعنى هتمشى على عاداتك وتقاليدك انت
> 
> يعنى الاختيار هيكون على اساس الشخصيه .. بس ماشى
> ...



اهم حاجة ف الاجابة انها عاجباني انا 

لو اجنبية وهتمشي ع طباعي
ومصرية هتمشي ع طباعي
فهختار اللي احبها ساعتها مش هتفرق اجنبية او عربية
طالما نفس التقاليد هي هي .


----------



## Bent Christ (21 مايو 2011)

حتى الان كل الاجابات جامده 
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أجابه جميله ومثاليه وتعجب اى بنت بالرغم انى كنت ممكن اصعب السؤال واقولك
> الاجنبيه هنا فى بلدك يعنى هتمشى على عاداتك وتقاليدك انت
> 
> يعنى الاختيار هيكون على اساس الشخصيه .. بس ماشى
> ...



اصعبها عليك واقولك مش غالبا لا وغالباهتقعد ف بلدها مش ف بلدك غير كدا هتمشي على تقاليدك ازاي وهيا بقالها اكتر من 20 سنة متربية على عادات معينة وتقاليد معينة وحياة معينة ؟؟ اكيد صاحبت  خمتاشر مرة وغير كدا غالبا مضطر تقبل انها مش فيرجن


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*فكرة الموضوع حلوة مارسو ,جديدة
باى 
*


----------



## girgis2 (21 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هنــــــــــاك هدف :t17:
> *​


*
ههههههه

الشرقي ملهوش غير الشرقية اللي زيه
*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> مش قولت علينا مسترجلين
> يبقى ينفع نرد ولا لاء
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...




*شكله رد اهو اللى يهمك رأيه :love34:
*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا عن نفسيتي اختار بنت بلدي *
> *طبعها من طبعي *
> *عاداتها من عاداتي *
> ​



*قشطات يا معلم  .. أشرب :new6:
*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا شايف ان المصرية أو العربية (الشرقية) أكثر تفهماااا لي وأكثر احتمالاااا وصبرااا على تحمل المشاكل عن الأجنبية
> 
> تحية كبيرة لبنت بلدي الأصيلة الجدعة المحبوبة
> *​




*ههههههه ايه الفرح دة ياعم :new6:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أجابه جميله ومثاليه وتعجب اى بنت بالرغم انى كنت ممكن اصعب السؤال واقولك
> الاجنبيه هنا فى بلدك يعنى هتمشى على عاداتك وتقاليدك انت
> 
> يعنى الاختيار هيكون على اساس الشخصيه .. بس ماشى
> ...



*متاكد انها هتمشي ع طباعو
مظنش
لان اللي مولود بصفات وطباع صعب كتير يغيرها وتقبل تقاليد زي تقاليد الراجل الشرقي
انا شوفت كتير من اللي انت بتقولو
في الاخر مقدرتش تصبر وسابتو وراحت ع بلدها الحقيقي

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قشطات يا معلم  .. أشرب :new6:
> *​


*هو ايه يبني اللي هشربه 
يعني باباك وعمامك واهلك كلهم شربوا 
متخليش ازمه محليه تخليك تبص بره 
يبني البلدي يوكل 
*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 مايو 2011)

*انا لو اخترت الاجنبية حختارها علشان الجنسية
اما المصرية
سهلة الضرب
سريعة النكد
بيت ابوها قريب من بيتنا
حخد منها العيال وارميها فى الشارع
انما الاجنبية مش حقدر اعمل معاها كل دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 مايو 2011)

*


girgis2 قال:



أنا شايف ان المصرية أو العربية (الشرقية) أكثر تفهماااا لي وأكثر احتمالاااا وصبرااا على تحمل المشاكل عن الأجنبية

تحية كبيرة لبنت بلدي الأصيلة الجدعة المحبوبة 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 انا معاك فى حكاية اكثر  احتمالا  الان  الزمن دة بقينا نشوف العجب بجد بقت الاجنبية اكثر صبرا  انا اقولك حاجة الاجنبية جميلة وحلوة اوى وبتستحمل جدا وصبرا جدا كمان  لكن فى عيب واحد العادات والتقاليد هتقدر تستحمل انة تتزوج اجنبية ومعها صديقها  بمعنى ان معظم الاجنبيات لازم وجود صديق والصديق فى كل شى حتى ادق الاشياء  هتقدر تستحمل دة وتعيش معة ابقى الاجنية اكثر تفهما  بكتير من المصرية او العربية    هى دة نقطة الخلاف بين المصرية والشرقية والاجنبية  اما الصفات اعتقد ان الغربية احسن بكتير من المصرية والشرقية متفهمة ومثقفة وتقدر تدير اسرتها وتنتج اولاد  فى رعاية صحية جيدة  واكثر نظاما   المشكلة الوحيد العادات والتقاليد فقط 
بمعنى ادق انت هتجوز واحدة وصديقها هو لة يمكن نفس اللى  ليك فيها ويمكن احيانا اكتر

فامرك لله اتجوزالمصرية او العربية وانت معصوم العين والانف والاذن علشان تقدر تستمر الحياة معها ههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> المصرية بكل جدارة ( سهلة التفاهم - بتقدر العشرة وبتقدر جوزها - نفس التفكير - مخلصة بشكل اكبر لبيتها وجوزها - بالنسبة للموز فعلى فكرة العربية جامدة وموز برضه ومش كل حاجة الجمال برضه يعني اهم حاجة تكون بنت المسيح وبتعمل بوصاياه العشرة وبتروح الكنيسة باستمرار والكنيسة جزء من حياتها ميتجازئش - اهم من كدا انتى مسمعتيش عن ( شجع منتج بلدك ههه ) لا بجد البنت العربية وخصوصا المصرية ملهاش حل من الاخر



*حلو الكلام *​


ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> وايه اليفة دي هوا انا هاتجوز كلبة !! هههه دي انسانة والعربية والمصرية اليفة بقا على فكرة لو تفهمها صح وتعاملها صح بس للاسف اكتر من نص الرجالة انتوا عارفين هما عايزين ايه !! فتبقي متوحشة حبتين بس لو لقت الزوج الى يحتويها ويفهمها قبل ما تتكلم ويعاملها صح هتبقي اليفة اووووي وهتبقي خاتم فى صباعه من الاخر
> 
> ومتنسيش ان الزواج ابدي والاجنبية فى اى لحظة هاطلق منها ( ما انا مضمنش برضه ) فمش هخاطر بمحاولة وارجع اندم فى الاخر



*هههههه يا عيني على الرجاله :t19:
*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *متابعة لأراء الشباب
> موضوع حلوووو يا مارو ​*



*منــورة *​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الصراحة امرى لله وانا مغمض عيونى وكاتم الانف  طبعا العربية اة نعم هى ست تخنق بمعنى الكلمة
> لكن اخلاق الاجنبية  لاتكون مع اخلاق الراجل الشرقى بصفة عامة  ولما تزوج اجنبية طبعا لازم تعمل حساب شخص تانى مشارك معاك  اة نعم مش كل الحالات كدة لكن الاغلبية  طبعا الشخص دة  هو ( الصديق ) طبعا المفروض  هتزوج اجنبية ومعها صديقها لو تقبل كدة وتستحمل دة  اتزوج اجنبية.  فامرك لله واتزوج عربية وانتم معصوم  العين والانف والاذن  علشان تقدر تعيش معها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*مش عارف الاجنبيه دى شايفنها زباله ليه !!!

الفكر الاسلامى مبوظ عقولنا فعلا 

على فكره فى اجانب فى قمه الاحترام والاخلاق وكتير 

واكبر نسبه مبشرين بالمسيحيه فى العالم هم من الاجانب 
*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

ماشي يا عم ماشي


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اهم حاجة ف الاجابة انها عاجباني انا
> 
> لو اجنبية وهتمشي ع طباعي
> ومصرية هتمشي ع طباعي
> ...




*غريبه .. و بتحمر عينك ليه وانت بتتكلم ؟ !
*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> اصعبها عليك واقولك مش غالبا لا وغالباهتقعد ف بلدها مش ف بلدك غير كدا هتمشي على تقاليدك ازاي وهيا بقالها اكتر من 20 سنة متربية على عادات معينة وتقاليد معينة وحياة معينة ؟؟ اكيد صاحبت  خمتاشر مرة وغير كدا غالبا مضطر تقبل انها مش فيرجن




*يااابنى متخرجوناش عن الموضوع الاساسى

بتكلم عليهم كشخصياااااات .. وصدقنى الاجنبيات مش زباله اوى كدة زى ما الاغلبيه متصورة
*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع حلوة مارسو ,جديدة
> باى
> *



*
اهلا نانسى ,

نورتى الموضوع .. كنت احب اسمع رأيك 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *غريبه .. و بتحمر عينك ليه وانت بتتكلم ؟ !
> *​



لا انا حمرت جزء من ردك ورديت علية بنفس اللون الاحمر

وبقية ردك بنفس لونك ، وردي علية باللون العادي


مش هرد ف الموضوع تاني عشان مبحبش اشوفك مستغرب

الله معك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مش عارف الاجنبيه دى شايفنها زباله ليه !!!
> 
> الفكر الاسلامى مبوظ عقولنا فعلا
> 
> ...




لا يا صاحبي على فكرة انا بؤيد الاجنبية فى حالة العمل الدراسة الخ ... بس الزواج من حيث انه ابدي فمش هجرب برضه واعمل حسابك ان فى اختلاف فى ( عادات - تقاليد - ثقافة - مجتمع ) يعني فى اختلاف كبير اوي ما بين الشرقي والغربية فالمشكلة مش فى اخلاقهم بالدرجة الاولى المشكلة فى الاختلاف الى مش هيجيب نتيجة ويبقي موقف صعب وقصة المبشرين دا لان بلادهم سامحة لهم بكدا 

تعالى كدا خلى مصر تسمح بالتبشير اووووه هتلاقى 95% من المصريين مسيحيين بس للاسف التبشير يتم سرا وعلى نطاق فردي محدود للغاية


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ههههههه
> 
> الشرقي ملهوش غير الشرقية اللي زيه
> *​




*فعلا .. بالرغم ان فى ارتباطات شرقيه غربيه ناجحه جدا
*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *متاكد انها هتمشي ع طباعو
> مظنش
> لان اللي مولود بصفات وطباع صعب كتير يغيرها وتقبل تقاليد زي تقاليد الراجل الشرقي
> انا شوفت كتير من اللي انت بتقولو
> ...



*فى امثله ناجحه كتير 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2808462#post2808462


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ههههههه
> 
> الشرقي ملهوش غير الشرقية اللي زيه
> *​



*صح تمام و المثل بيقول علي قد لحافك مد رجليك...*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *هو ايه يبني اللي هشربه
> يعني باباك وعمامك واهلك كلهم شربوا
> متخليش ازمه محليه تخليك تبص بره
> يبني البلدي يوكل
> *​



*
أيه يابنى انا بهزر

استنى رأيي وانت تشوف :t17:
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

*



			وغير كدا غالبا مضطر تقبل انها مش فيرجن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لو فيها جرين كارد و باسبور بيقبل الي هو اكتر من كدا صدقوني الي شاف غير الي بيسمع*

*الرجل الشرقي ممكن يبيع الشرف تماما(مش هقول كلهم هقول الوصوليين) في سبيل الجنسيه و الاقامه و اوردت دا في موضوعي...*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا لو اخترت الاجنبية حختارها علشان الجنسية
> اما المصرية
> سهلة الضرب
> سريعة النكد
> ...



*هههههههههههه صدقنى انت دماغك عاليه وزى الفل :new6:
*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لو فيها جرين كارد و باسبور بيقبل الي هو اكتر من كدا صدقوني الي شاف غير الي بيسمع*
> 
> *الرجل الشرقي ممكن يبيع الشرف تماما(مش هقول كلهم هقول الوصوليين) في سبيل الجنسيه و الاقامه و اوردت دا في موضوعي...*​



دي بقا الى مبارك قال عليها قلة مندسة 200 جنيه وجبة كنتاكي هههه 

دول ناس قليلين اوي ونتيجة ظروف اقتصادية واجتماعية ومجتمعية مهياش طبيعة الرجل الشرقي 

بس الرجل الشرقي بطبعه لا يقبل واكيد فى ناس كتير جدا كدا ممكن يقع قدام الجرين كارد انا مثلا هاوافق هههه طبعا لا المهم انى اتجوز واحدة اكون انا وهيا حياتنا مع المسيح مش جرين كارد !!


----------



## marcelino (21 مايو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> حتى الان كل الاجابات جامده
> ​




*اة طيب فين وجهه نظرك ؟
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا لو اخترت الاجنبية حختارها علشان الجنسية
> اما المصرية
> سهلة الضرب
> سريعة النكد
> ...



*ردك واقعي و حقيقي مئه بالمئه....*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ردك واقعي و حقيقي مئه بالمئه....*​


*اكدب يعنى وانا داخل على جواز
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *
> اهلا نانسى ,
> 
> نورتى الموضوع .. كنت احب اسمع رأيك
> *​



*لا رأيى مش هقوله فى اى حاجة ,مش فى موضوعك بس 
موضوع حلو كمل 
سلام 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 مايو 2011)

> انا لو اخترت الاجنبية حختارها علشان الجنسية
> اما المصرية
> سهلة الضرب
> سريعة النكد
> ...


اجابة روعة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (22 مايو 2011)

*اية يانانسى انتى حالفة علينا ولا اية
امال حناغش مينك غيرك يعنى
امال فين بقى الدماغ المتفتحة والبنت الغربية وكدة
لالالالا باين عليكى مع الغيبة دى رجعتى مصر 
ياريت تشاركى والى يزعل من رايك  يغير القناة
يووووووووووووووة يغير الموضوع*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *اية يانانسى انتى حالفة علينا ولا اية
> امال حناغش مينك غيرك يعنى
> امال فين بقى الدماغ المتفتحة والبنت الغربية وكدة
> لالالالا باين عليكى مع الغيبة دى رجعتى مصر
> ...



*انا مش حالفة ولا حاجة *

*ميرسى ياسونى ربنا يباركك*


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (22 مايو 2011)

_*انا هكلم بصراحة *البنت ا لاجنبية  احلي من البنت المصريه بكتيييييييير لانها روشة لكن المصريه خنيقه وممله وبتحب الرغي بس علي العموم مافيش احلى من البلدى ههههههههههههه_


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2011)

*اسم الله علي الراجل الشرقي فرفوش اوي*

*بقولكوا ايه..بدل الانتقاد ما تبصوا علي نفسكوا شويه و الي بيته من قزاز ما يحدفش الناس بالطوب احسن؟؟؟*

*الراجل الشرقي استاذ في النكد برضه و الخنقه وقت اللزوم*

*ولا ايه؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مايو 2011)

انا من رأيي ان اي ارتباط او جواز لازم يكون مبني علي التفاهم
وصعب اوي واحدة لغتها غير لغتي وطبعا وكل حياتها مختلفة عني وهتقدر تفهمني
وطبعا ده مترتب عليه حاجات كتير جدا
ازاي هتعيش معاها وهتربي الاولاد ازاي
كمان الاجانب خلقهم ضيق جدا
اي مشكلة وعلي بلدهم علي طول
اخر حاجة بقي ويمكن تستغربوا اني بفكر فيها
الا انها حاجة مهمة اوي علي الاقل بالنسبة ليا
الاجانب عمليين اكتر يعني العاطفة مش بتغلب عليهم كتير
بمعني اصح مش رومانسيين زينا
احنا هنا علي طول عواطفنا بتغلب علينا ورومانسيين جدا
ومعتقدش ان في راجل بيحب الست العملية اكتر من الست الرومانسية​


----------



## Bent Christ (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *اة طيب فين وجهه نظرك ؟
> *​


 *بص يا مارو انا عن نفسى ابن بلدى طبعا بشجع الصنع المحلى يعنى على الاقل هيفهمنى 
و مش هلاقيه واقفلى مع واحده و يقولى 
girlfriend
سوال جامد جدا على فكره 

*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (22 مايو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *بص يا مارو انا عن نفسى ابن بلدى طبعا بشجع الصنع المحلى يعنى على الاقل هيفهمنى
> و مش هلاقيه واقفلى مع واحده و يقولى
> girlfriend
> سوال جامد جدا على فكره
> ...




ههههه بشوف الصنع المحلي دي كتير اليومين دول من بعد الثورة ومش لاقى حد بياخد الصنع المحلي برضه 

رايك واضح يا مارين وحلو انه مختصر بس لامم كل حاجة ولا الراجل برضه هيرضي يلاقى مراته واقفة مع واحد وتقولى ايه البوي فريند بتاعي هياكلهم علقة هما الاتنين هههه


----------



## Critic (22 مايو 2011)

*المصرية تكسب*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2011)

*



			ولا الراجل برضه هيرضي يلاقى مراته واقفة مع واحد وتقولى ايه البوي فريند بتاعي هياكلهم علقة هما الاتنين هههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ما بيحصلش بعد الجواز بره علي فكره نهائي و لا يعتبر خيانه زي الشرق بالظبط* *لما بيحصل بيبقي اسمه خيانه و بيحصل طلاق*

*حبيت اوضح بس للامانه العلميه...*

*سلام*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2011)

*مادرى من وين جايبين  الفكرة عن المرأة الغربية انها بعد الجواز هيكون عندها boyfriend ؟ اصلا هما بيقدروا العلاقات الانسانية جدا ويحترموها ويحترموا الصدق  فى العلاقة وعدم الخيانة 
بعد الجواز عند الاجنبية او الاجنبى لو حصلت اى علاقة خارج الجواز تعتبر خيانة والشخص ده بيسقط من نظر المجتمع كله 
واظن من اشهر الامثلة اللى حصلت فى الفترة الاخيرة فضيحة لاعب الجولف المشهور تايجر وودز ,مراته طلقته واتفضح ودخل مصحة نفسية بسبب الفضيحة واثرت كمان على مستقبله الرياضى ونظرة الناس ليه بعد ماكانوا بيعتبروه مثال للرياضى والزوج الناجح بهدلوه بهدلة تاريخية فى الاعلام 

ده طبعا مجرد توضيح للامانة زى ماقالت تروث 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (22 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ما بيحصلش بعد الجواز بره علي فكره نهائي و لا يعتبر خيانه زي الشرق بالظبط* *لما بيحصل بيبقي اسمه خيانه و بيحصل طلاق*
> 
> *حبيت اوضح بس للامانه العلميه...*
> 
> *سلام*​




طلاق !! ممكن يقتلها هههه


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (22 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مادرى من وين جايبين  الفكرة عن المرأة الغربية انها بعد الجواز هيكون عندها boyfriend ؟ اصلا هما بيقدروا العلاقات الانسانية جدا ويحترموها ويحترموا الصدق  فى العلاقة وعدم الخيانة
> بعد الجواز عند الاجنبية او الاجنبى لو حصلت اى علاقة خارج الجواز تعتبر خيانة والشخص ده بيسقط من نظر المجتمع كله
> واظن من اشهر الامثلة اللى حصلت فى الفترة الاخيرة فضيحة لاعب الجولف المشهور تايجر وودز ,مراته طلقته واتفضح ودخل مصحة نفسية بسبب الفضيحة واثرت كمان على مستقبله الرياضى ونظرة الناس ليه بعد ماكانوا بيعتبروه مثال للرياضى والزوج الناجح بهدلوه بهدلة تاريخية فى الاعلام
> 
> ...




نانسي المشكلة فى القاعدة العامة ؟؟ يعني انا اضمن ان الى راح اتزوجها فيرجن وما كان الها بويفريند ؟؟وتايجر وودز وكلينتون المشكلة فى انهم من المشاهير فهناك متابعة يومية لحياتهم لكن الشعوب ؟ وهناك مشكلة اخري ان هناك اختلاف ايضا يا نانسي بين الشعب الامريكي والشعب الاوروبي وغالبية التحدث هنا عن الشعب الاوروبي بصفة خاصة بس 


والاعلام نانسي ممكن يرفع من شان اى شخص ومن الممكن ان يهبط به هبوط شديد


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مايو 2011)

*ساجد انا مش هتكلم فى virgin ولا ما virgin لان ده هيقودنى للنقاش وابداء الاراء وانا قررت عدم ابداء اراء فى القسم فى اى موضوع 
ممكن اقولك رأيى بعدين 

نقطة بسيطة ,لا ياساجد نظرة الناس العاديين للخيانة هى هى زى الاعلام والمشاهير 
عارف ليه ؟لانها شعوب تقدر الصدق 
انا هكتفى بكده لانى مش عايزة اتكلم تانى ,سامحنى
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2011)

حلو خالص :t9::t9::t9:
متابعه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> طلاق !! ممكن يقتلها هههه



*بيحصل و بيقتلوا برضه....بس بيبقي عشان خانته و سابت مرار في قلبه مش عشان يغسل العار و الطار و كدا*

*لا عشان الانفعال*

*فهمت...*

*معلش اصل كتير ناس هنا بتقول كلام عن الاوروبيين غريب اوي جدا و الحقيقه انهم ناس عاديين زيكم بالظبط عندهم مشاعر و عواطف و كل حاجه و لكن عاداتهم و تقاليدهم مختلفه عننا نتيجه الحكم الديني القاسي في اوروبا الذي اخشي انه لو حكمنا في مصر هنخرج منه بافظع منهم و محدش يقولي لا و كذا و كيت تعالوا شوفوا السعوديه كنموذج للكبت و قولولي حصيله الكبت كانت ايه*

*قاعده ذهبيه صغيره جدا هتريحنا لما نيجي نعامل اي شعب في العالم:*

*كلنا ولاد ادم و حوا لينا نفس العواطف و المشاعر و نفس الغرائز و الدوافع بتحركنا بس العادات مختلفه*

*سلام*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *
> أيه يابنى انا بهزر
> 
> استنى رأيي وانت تشوف :t17:
> *​



*ماشي يا عمنا *
*لما نشوف*
​


----------



## كوك (22 مايو 2011)

_*لالالالالالا*_
_*انا عمرى ما هفكر اتجوز بنت اجنبيه *_
_*يبقى انا بدور على الجماال بس بجد مفيش احن من البنت المصريه وجماال البنت المصريه *_
_*وعلى الاقل لو حصل مشكله فى البيت اكيد هتيجى تصلحك وتتكلم معاك ولو حصل مشكله جامده *_
_*اكيد هتسيب البيت وتروح لى امه واكيد انت هتروح تصلحه وتتعرف تتعامل معاهاا *_
_*اماا البنت الاجنبيه اكيد فيهاا اسوه جامده والدليل على كده ان لو زعلانه بتزعق جامد للدرجة انهاا ممكن تسيب البلد وتهرب بالوااد واكيد مش هتعرف توصل ليهاا ودى مشكله جامده اوى وبتحصل لحد دلوقتى*_
_*لاء يا عم ان كفايه ان ربنا خالق ليناا بنات هنا زى العسل وانا بشكر ربنا وياريت كفايه عليناا *_
_*بس هقولك حاجه مش هتعرف تعيش غير مع البنت المصريه لان بجد مش هتلاقى احن من البنت المصريه *_
_*شكراا ليك مارسلينوووو*_
_*ده رائى مش اكتر *_​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*هقول رأيي ..*

*بغض االنظر عن اللى فهموا الموضوع بشكل غير صحيح هحاول ردى يوضح وجهه نظرى من البدايه .. *

*محبتش من طعنوا فى اخلاق البنت الاجنبيه .. فى كتير جدا عربيات ومصريات فى منتهى الانحراف والضياع و الاهم من كدة بيتجوزوا برغم كل دة ومافيش حد يقدر ينكر دة .*

*كمان كنت اقصد البنت كشخصها مش كمجتمع حواليها .. انا عارف ان المجتمع فى الغالب من يصنع الشخصيات ولكن انا كان كلامى عن الشخصيه بغض النظر عن اى حاجه تانى .. وانت لما بتروح تخطب بتسأل على الناس اللى ساكنين تحت وفوق خطيبتك ولا بتسال عليها هى نفسها ؟*

*انا كمان فى الموضوع حبيت اجمل البنت الاجنبيه قدر الامكان علشان  اعمل ضغط غير مباشر على الاختيار ولكن الاغلبيه من الشباب اختاروا المصريه برغم انى ذكرت عيوب ليها مش مميزات وبقول اغلبيه الردود لان فى ردود حسيت فيها بعكس كلامها .. ما علينا *

*انا رأيي .. برغم كل مميزات الاجنبيه فأنا لا أُفضلها مش علشان منحرفه او سبور او او .. الخ  فزوجتى او خطيبتى او حبيبتى المفروض انا اطبعها على طباعى بطريقه حلوة حتى لو كانت من الهند .. ولكنى لا اُفضل غير المصريه برغم انها اقل جمالا وجاذبيه من الاجنبيه .. الاجنبيه جمالها صارخ اة ولكنه بارد بلا طعم ..*
*المصريه  زى قال بعض الشباب تفهمنى اسرع وتحنوا بلا حدود .. قلبها كبير*
*تفكر بقلبها قبل عقلها (مع ان ده غلط فى اغلب الاحيان)*

*فأنا كرجل شرقى (بلا فخر+ للاسف :t13 أعشق العربيه او المصريه بوجه خاص :*

*تمردها .. الذى يستفزنى استفزاز ممتع *
*رقتها .. التى بلا جمال فتنتصر على ملكه جمال العالم الاجنبيه *
*ضعفها .. الذى يجعلنى احتضنها واحنو عليها بكل قوتى*
*عنادها .. ذاك الصراع الممتع بيننا ..*
*قوة شخصيتها .. التى تريد فرضها وانا اضحك بداخلى عليها وانا اردد شخصيتى من شخصيتك فلا داعى لفرض الشخصيات سواء منك او منى ..*
*جمــــــــــــــــــــالها الهادئ .. المثــــــير جدا لى والذى ينتصر على اطول شعر اصفر وعيون خضراء وقوام ممشوق اجنبي .. ( بلاش استفيض فى النقطه دى هههه)*

*المهم .. أُفضلها مــصـريـه مـصـريـه *​


----------



## Bent Christ (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *فأنا كرجل شرقى (بلا فخر+ للاسف :t13 أعشق العربيه او المصريه بوجه خاص :*
> 
> *تمردها .. الذى يستفزنى استفزاز ممتع *
> *رقتها .. التى بلا جمال فتنتصر على ملكه جمال العالم الاجنبيه *
> ...


 *ايه يا عم الكلام الجامد ده 
*​


----------



## sparrow (22 مايو 2011)

*ردك جميل يا مارو وموضح نقاط كتير*


----------



## سور (22 مايو 2011)

موضوع فعلا رائع يا مارو 
واثار افكار كتير فى راس الشباب
وكمان رائيك جميل وعاقل 
ممكن اضيف ميزة فى الزوجة المصرية 
بما انى زوجة وام احب اقول ان اهم ميزة فى الزوجة المصرية
ان نمره واحد فى حياتها بيتها وزوجها واولادها وبتعطيهم كل مشاعرها وحبها واهتمامها
حتى لو كان ده على حسابها هى شخصيا وعلى حساب راحتها
يعنى بتعرف تحتوى بيتها وتحافظ عليه لاخر لحظة
مع ملاحظة ان فيه برده مصريات مجانين وشعانين جدا 
شكراااا مارو مره تانية للموضوع المميز ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هقول رأيي ..*
> 
> *بغض االنظر عن اللى فهموا الموضوع بشكل غير صحيح هحاول ردى يوضح وجهه نظرى من البدايه .. *
> 
> ...



:018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *ايه يا عم الكلام الجامد ده
> *​




*ثانكس اوى يا مارين 
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *ردك جميل يا مارو وموضح نقاط كتير*




*شكرا يا سابرو
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 مايو 2011)

سور قال:


> موضوع فعلا رائع يا مارو
> واثار افكار كتير فى راس الشباب
> وكمان رائيك جميل وعاقل
> ممكن اضيف ميزة فى الزوجة المصرية
> ...



*أضافه رائعه يا سور واكيد دة كلنا لمسناه مع امهاتنا
*​


----------

